

Simple web-based file sharing (beta) - greedo
https://dropr.in/

======
JTon
Unless I sign in using social media I can only upload files up to 10MB in
size. Frankly, that's terrible

~~~
droprdotin
Hi, JTon!

Thanks for the feedback. The site is not intended to be used for sharing large
binaries. It's purpose is for quickly sharing "incidental" type of files or
transferring files quickly from device to device. For example, moving a photo
from your phone to a friend's laptop or tablet. It's not intended to serve up
large files like Mega.

As for rewarding users with larger limits for connecting with social media,
all we gather is the most basic information to provide some accountability.
That is to say, someone is less likely to upload pirated content, for example,
without a layer of anonymity.

Nevertheless, if circumstances warrant it, we're always open to suggestions.

Thanks again for the feedback!

~~~
Mandatum
Pirated content isn't limited by size. RAR splits, eBooks, MP3s..

~~~
droprdotin
Mandatum,

That's true, that's why there's the file timeouts for anonymous files.
Distributing pirated content in 10MB chunks that last only 15 minutes is not
practical.

------
thrashr888
I created something similar once S3 started allowing browser-based uploads.
It's hosted in S3 and uses S3's rules to expire the files. The code's on
Github so you can easily host your own copy.

[http://s3upper.s3-website-us-
east-1.amazonaws.com/](http://s3upper.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/)

~~~
alfg
I've also made something similar, a demo of CORS uploading directly to S3 in
node/express.

[http://dropdot.alfg.co/](http://dropdot.alfg.co/)

[https://github.com/alfg/dropdot](https://github.com/alfg/dropdot)

------
dabernathy89
I've been a fan of Jumpshare for this kind of file sharing, but it got all
fancy and now you can't drag/drop files if you're not signed in. Really good
for sharing groups of files, managing the content you upload, etc, but not so
great for super-fast file sharing. I may use this instead.

~~~
droprdotin
dabernathy89,

Thanks for the feedback! We sort of felt the same way. Honestly, we wanted
something fast and easy and you're right, going heavy on the UI just slows
things down. We're HUGE fans of keeping it as simple as humanly possible. :)

------
hiddentao
I use [http://ge.tt](http://ge.tt) for this. No sign up needed, no upload size
limit, and better yet - the other person can start downloading the file as
soon as you start uploading. How is Dropr better?

~~~
Nux
Or better yet [https://www.sharefest.me/](https://www.sharefest.me/) p2p HTML5
file transfers.

~~~
droprdotin
Nux,

This service is very different from Dropr.in. We're not trying to be
"Bittorrent in a browser". Our goals are simplicity and convenience. Looks
like a nice site if P2P is your need, though.

------
Botnet4Lunch
I like that I don't have to create an account for sharing files. There are
times I don't want to clutter my dropbox but I want to send a file to a bunch
of friends. I could see this being useful for that.

------
_RPM
Ok, so I updated a file (executable), and it gave me a link. I followed the
link and couldn't find the file anywhere. All I saw was an advertisement.

~~~
droprdotin
_RPM,

Can you share the filecode with me? I'm happy to take a look and see what the
story is.

UPDATE: I uploaded an executable binary myself and can't reproduce the
problem. Can you share what browser and platform you are running on? Have you
tried a different kind of file?

~~~
_RPM
pd89b I haven't tried a different type of file. Chrome Version 35.0.1916.114 m
Windows 8.1

------
calebm
Looks similar to [http://www.justbeamit.com/](http://www.justbeamit.com/)

~~~
droprdotin
calebm,

It's similar, but Dropr.in doesn't require interactivity on both ends. That is
to say, you don't need to coordinate with the recipient of the file to
download it at a set time. Also, Dropr.in offers (indeed, enforces) SSL
encryption on the browser.

------
marcofloriano
A lot of people here(Brazil) using your tool god job guys!

------
lurchpop
this is really cool. are the files really deleted or are they "deleted" in the
snapchat sense of the word?

~~~
_RPM
Is it a fact that SC doesn't actually delete the binary image files, and does
store them on disk somewhere? I'm assuming they do, because who would actually
delete them?

